# Running kit suggestions



## yoanj (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi all! Just started running and enjoying it but any suggestions on the best way to carry their kit (glucose, drink, phone for Libre 2, drink, insulin, meter) on extended runs, primarily anything from 10k to half marathon distances.


----------



## helli (Jun 7, 2022)

I use a Camelback style back pack.
It is just a small pack with a water bladder for my drink with a tube that comes over my shoulder and enough pickets for my diabetes paraphernalia.
It works for running, cycling and walking .
My pack is made by Osprey.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jun 7, 2022)

I use something similar to the link below where my wife has added some elastic to stop it bouncing around when running.  It's just small but can hold my Libre 2 reader and sugar tablets (both in a place where accessible without needing to stop).  Water I've got a Salamon Agile 250 which carries a small bottle.  Both of those do the job for me at the moment but I'm aware I might need more capacity if I start running longer or more in hotter temperatures (currently up to 5 miles and going out in the evenings). 









						Neck Pouch Black
					

Secure neck pouch. Worn like a lanyard under clothing, the lightweight taslan pouch features an exte




					www.craghoppers.com


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Jun 7, 2022)

helli said:


> I use a Camelback style back pack.
> It is just a small pack with a water bladder for my drink with a tube that comes over my shoulder and enough pickets for my diabetes paraphernalia.
> It works for running, cycling and walking .
> My pack is made by Osprey.


You don't find the water in the Camelback getting annoying by being bounced up and down?  I've used them for cycling before, but not running so just wondering if it's a factor.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 7, 2022)

There is a thing called an ultra vest which is like a waistcoat with lots of pockets and pouches all over it. They were originally designed for ultra runners but you don't need to be running insane distances to find them really useful.


----------



## helli (Jun 7, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> You don't find the water in the Camelback getting annoying by being bounced up and down?  I've used them for cycling before, but not running so just wondering if it's a factor.


No. The straps hold it in place. I need to use the waist strap for running which I don't bother with when cycling and walking.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2022)

I picked up a bargain ‘bum bag’ type thing with a small zipped pocket and a drink bottle holder. It does bounce a bit, but I just part fill the bottle and pull the straps pretty snug.


----------

